# Aussies are there any Australian torches?



## Glen C (Dec 21, 2006)

Just wondering if we have any torches, past or present made in Australia?

I like the way the Americans can support the local product (me too, I just ordered a Surefire) but wondered if we had that option? Or older units? Thanks


----------



## hord (Dec 21, 2006)

Well not really a torch as such.... but Lightforce spotlights are an Aussie design... and like here they can be made into Hand held demons!! I must admit that I am intrigued about any other Australian designed (I doubt they would be made here) torches... Anyone else??

Cheers Harvey


----------



## Glen C (Dec 21, 2006)

Harvey, pretty impressive, I feel I could light you up in Tasmania with that one! (for others, about 1100km or 650 miles away)


----------



## Rob187 (Dec 21, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of. Certainly nothing commercial.

I will be interested to see if anyone comes up with anything...


----------



## Norm (Dec 22, 2006)

I remember spotlighting bunnies in my youth with a Wilco spotlight, fairly sure that they were made in Australia.
Norm


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 22, 2006)

If there was I would be interested


----------



## Concept (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey TB why don't you start up your own Aussie custom torch buisness?


----------



## quokked (Dec 23, 2006)

The one Australian made light that i can think of is the Rayzorbeam Flash light
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=83955&page=1&pp=30

A group buy went through recently for these lights for CPFers .


----------



## Glen C (Dec 23, 2006)

Quokked, thanks for that, nice to see someone flying the flag and looks to be a nice unit. I will go and read about it in the superlight comparison.


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 25, 2006)

Torch boy, which state are you situated?


----------



## thunderlight (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess Australia will have to catch up with Slovenia :

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=PZ00002

[The Australian model could have the batteries in a pouch.]

Anyway ... 

I believe that the Energizer Double Barrel flashlights won an Australian design award and/or were designed in Australia. There used to be more links for this on the web, but I couldn't find a good link recently.

How about a custom design incorporating a Foster's beer can for the barrel?


----------



## Glen C (Dec 27, 2006)

thunderlight said:


> How about a custom design incorporating a Foster's beer can for the barrel?


 
:lolsign: :lolsign:


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought the Dolphin was Australian coz the guy in the add has the biggest bogan accent. ".. my dolphin saved my life!!!"

It's probably not.


----------



## Norm (Dec 29, 2006)

From here http://www.dhub.org/object/12292



> The Eveready Battery Company made the Mark 5, Mark 4, and rechargeable torches. The torches are stamped with 'Made in China'.


----------



## Concept (Dec 29, 2006)

thunderlight said:


> How about a custom design incorporating a Foster's beer can for the barrel?


 

Nice Idea but it should be a XXXX or VB as we dont drink Fosters, we export that stuff! 

Boag's is a nice drop too!


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 15, 2007)

When I just got out of high school, I purchased one of those small rechargable lights that you plug into the cigarette lighter of your car. It's just a small pocket-sized light with a screw-base pre-focused bulb, and small ni-cad cells. I think it was made in Austrailia, because I remember commenting to a friend of mine that it was the only Austrailian-made thing I've ever seen. I think I bought it in WalMart around 1990 or 1991. I liked the design and function, so I went to buy another one. That one was made in China. I'll keep my eyes open for it, because I'm sure I still have it.....somewhere. I'll post here if I find it.
Glen C, I think it's a good idea for everyone to support their own country's products. It shows a bit of pride in one's country, in my opinion.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 15, 2007)

Big Ed, nice to know there is another Australian made item floating around. I think if possible we should all support the home team for some things


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 17, 2007)

Glen C, I found the light. It's called a "Quiklite". It's yellow, with a prefocused penlight bulb, and a gray slide switch. The tail just plugs into the cigarette lighter in your car. A red LED lets you know it's charging. Unfortunately, it's not labeled as to where it's made, but I swear I remember it as being made in Austrailia. I was impressed with it when I bought it, and bought two more. By the time I did that, they had changed the look of it a little bit by streamlining the head, and making the switch a bit smaller. These are labelled as being made in Mexico.

They are handy little lights, and I suppose somewhere out there is a new version with better batteries and an LED instead of an incandescent bulb. Maybe if you look around in the automotive section of some older hardware stores, you might be able to find one. Good luck.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jan 17, 2007)

My dad used to have one of those but I think he might have sold it with his previous car. If I find it around the place, I'll post a pic.


----------

